# 6in lift with built in 2.5in rake!!!!



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

what do you guys think about a 6in lift with a built in 2.5 rake? is it going to be a good lift for trails and mud? is it going to be friendly? is it going to pull on my pocket? come on guys i need some feed back on this. it is being built by a verry reliable lift builder. will be on the market in about a week.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i just want a 4 =/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Seems to me that that lift would only be good for pit racing.... I wouldnt want it for normal riding. But if you do go for it, You can always hook me up w/ ur 4"  haha..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> Seems to me that that lift would only be good for pit racing.... I wouldnt want it for normal riding. But if you do go for it, You can always hook me up w/ ur 4"  haha..


Yeah....I agree...may be too much for trail riding...


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

i trail rode my 6" when i had it. its not too bad cept for in off-camber situations.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bump530 said:


> i trail rode my 6" when i had it. its not too bad cept for in off-camber situations.


yeah but it wasnt raked was it?


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

the company that is building it said that it would be great for trails. he said they learned alot from the prev 4, 8, 10, 12 inch lifts they have built. its been a long time comming and alot of r&d was put into play. the width of the bike will be like 58in so it should make up for the heigth. i duno i need some more feedback. and polaris425 if i buy this the 4in is already gone to one of my buds that asked the day i bought it, sorry.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dunno.... Just doesnt seem like a very trailable or even rideable (comfortably) lift to me. I'm not knocking the company (which Im sure is CATVOS) their products are great, I just dont see that kind of lift being trail friendly.. However, I could be wrong.


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

true true


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Did he mean the Texas-Louisiana trails or like the like the rough Mountain trails??? I wihs our trails here were like out there....Its all Rocks, Off Camber steep stuff here. We have alot of mud....but its in places.


----------



## rsb5772 (Apr 17, 2009)

How much was Brutewise's bike raked? 

If it's raked as much as his was, I would think it would be harder to get around on the trails. The only reason to rake the rear is to shift weight forward on the bike.

Which is easier to drive around a parking garage, a SmartCar, or a LWB truck?


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

well i decided to stay with the 4in. didnt want to waste 3200 on something i wont be happy with. for everyone wanting a lift the production lift will be out shortly. 6in with 2.5 rake.


----------



## rsb5772 (Apr 17, 2009)

Any preview pics???!!!


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

no pics yet but they will be here nect week, will post pics when i get them.


----------



## fl750mudder (Apr 15, 2009)

A 6" lift can be very trail rideable. I had the High Lifter 7" lift and it was awesome. You have to be careful about how fast you ride and how far you go between water holes. I never had any boot problems on mine but two weeks after the guy bought my brute he burned up all 4 rear boots at the same time! CATVOS makes great lifts and have a great reputation so I would imagine the lift will be awesome. 58" wide is pretty wide for riding trails. My brute was like 53" wide and would caught between trees some times. 

Mark Wises raked lift was a 10" lift and I believe it was raked like 7" but it was very wide like I think around 63 or more inches. 


Is I had the money I would buy the 6" raked lift for my brute. I miss having a big brute.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Jack, who was it that had the green brute lifted & raked? Well, his wasnt raked actually I think his frame was stretched... He had the lift painted purple.


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

750mudder when you say how fast you ride, do you mean not like 40? is 20 to 25 ok? and how long between mud holes? how did it ride with the 6in lift?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe I should clarify a little better what I said lol... I would actually buy the 6" regular lift, for riding. But I dont think I'd buy a raked lift for riding. I dunno. 2.5" might not be that bad. Will just have to wait and see what it looks like. The CATVOS 6" is a good lift.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

when i had my 6", i never had a problem with boots. the guy that had teh bike before i did, got the boots pretty hot then sprayed them with water. he didnt that several times. the only time i burnt a boot up was when i broke an rear axle and had to ride several miles back. the boot on teh other axle started melting.


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

i have heard of the raked lift taking away from the hp. i duno how but someone told me it did. will the 6in ride like stock or close? i dont want a stiff ride. the 4in i have now is great for riding but why not a little more gc. i thought i made up my mind but its still wishy washy in the 2. and polaris425 it is a catvos. its their new lift going into production. will be able to order it like the 4 8 and 10 in about a week.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Polaris425 said:


> Jack, who was it that had the green brute lifted & raked? Well, his wasnt raked actually I think his frame was stretched... He had the lift painted purple.



that was ff1501. Rob was his name.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

AH ^ I knew it was somone.... the F's were throwing me off.... Plus I think they both from Florida... so thats one more confusion. hahah


----------



## rsb5772 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have the 8", sort of. I didn't install the spacers on the shocks because a wanted to have some suspension travel. It rides great, but is wide! 62" to be exact. Part of that is due to my wheels. If I had stock backspacing, it would be 58". Another reason I don't have it maxed out, is to keep the cv joints from heating up too much. The axles are at about the same angle as the stock axles were with the 2" lift. We ride at speeds up to 20mph, for a mile or two at a time, with no problems. Everyone will say that it's too wide, but it rides great, has a bit of articulation, and I have yet to go riding and come across a spot that there just wasn't a way around. 

And, it helps with the high speed cornering! JK! 

Here's a few pics to give you an idea of the angles and it's width.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thats a nice bike. I wonder if I could do the same with the 6" lift I have.


----------



## rsb5772 (Apr 17, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Thats a nice bike. I wonder if I could do the same with the 6" lift I have.


Which lift do you have?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Gorilla i think. i just got a bike that has the lift on it and i will be taking it off that bike and putting it on mine.


----------



## rsb5772 (Apr 17, 2009)

You would know if it's a Gorilla lift. There's no doubt!

It doesn't use spacers on the shocks, but you can turn the spring collar down, or I even thought about drilling new holes for the upper shock mount, a little higher and inward.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well to be honest with you i have only seen pics of the bike it is an 06 750 brute with alot of extra's so for the money it was worth it. my wife is going to go pic it up sometime this coming week. I get the lift off of it and then i think my wife or my nephew will get the bike from me. so i dont know what kind of lift it is yet.


----------



## rsb5772 (Apr 17, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Well to be honest with you i have only seen pics of the bike it is an 06 750 brute with alot of extra's so for the money it was worth it. my wife is going to go pic it up sometime this coming week. I get the lift off of it and then i think my wife or my nephew will get the bike from me. so i dont know what kind of lift it is yet.


The Gorilla lift will also have square tube rather than round.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

The only pics i have of the bike look like it would be round a-arms. so i dont know


----------



## rsb5772 (Apr 17, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> The only pics i have of the bike look like it would be round a-arms. so i dont know


Post the pics that you have, or email them to me at [email protected], and be sure to post pics of your bike after you get it put on. You will love it!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

rsb5772 said:


> Post the pics that you have, or email them to me at [email protected], and be sure to post pics of your bike after you get it put on. You will love it!


I will post pics when i get better ones. I sent you the one that i have.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Bayou Boy I left the shock adjustment all the way down on mine to keep as much flex as possible and to keep a little better angle on the rear cv's to try to prevent em' from heating up.
One thing you can do along the lines of what Rsb did is use the coils off of an 08 or 09 750 Brute they are a little softer and I believe about an inch shorter when mounted that would make a gorilla lift ride lower and wider.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well it is a 6" Gorilla Lift. I will leave the Highlifter springs out and install it with only the stock springs so that it is more like a 4" lift and get a better ride and angles. Does anyone have stick stoppers on a lift like this.


----------



## rsb5772 (Apr 17, 2009)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> Does anyone have stick stoppers on a lift like this.


I've never seen any. The arms should be made with mounting points for them, like the Polaris Gorilla lift has. The stock guards can be used with them, but not any other bikes.


----------

